# Holiday Inn Club Vacations Smoky Mountain Resort Gatlinburg 10/09/2016 - 10/14/2016



## Tank (Oct 1, 2016)

I have some 5 night reservations in October, fall is in full color and had this cancelation. PayPal is easy , reservation will be put in your name.

Smoky Mountain Resort - Gatlinburg
Holiday Inn Club Vacations At Smoky Mountain Resort Gatlinburg, TN
1 Bedroom Villa 10/09/2016 - 10/14/2016  (5 nights)  $500.00

http://corporate.orangelake.com/ourResorts_smr.php


One-Bedroom
Plush, comfortable, lodge-inspired surroundings with breathtaking mountain vista views.

700 square feet
Sleeps up to 4
Most Villas are Equipped With*:
King-sized bed
Fully equipped kitchen
Fireplace
TV in every room
DVD player
Washer / Dryer
Living and dining areas
Oversized spa tub
Private porch
* Some features only available in select villas

Note: Villas shall have furniture, appliances, equipment, and all accent furnishings substantially similar to, or of equal or better quality, to those shown or used in the model or descriptive materials. Additional floor plans may be available.


Natural Mountain Wonders
Nestled below the natural wonder and breathtaking views of the Great Smoky Mountains National Park, the most-visited national park in the country, this popular and easygoing family destination calls to the adventurous spirit in all of us.

This resort offers lodge-inspired villas and suites, indoor and outdoor pools, fitness center with spa services, activities center and family game room. Along with the natural beauty and serenity of Gatlinburg, you'll also delight in the many attractions and activities located right outside your convenient downtown location.

Gatlinburg boasts a number of family-oriented attractions, such as unique museums, the world-class Ripley's Aquarium, interactive attractions, miniature golf, variety shows, plus an almost endless array of attractions and restaurants that will delight all ages and tastes. It's also home to the largest artisan community of its type in the country, so you'll love the unique collection of shops and galleries offering items you can't find anywhere else.

Adventure seekers and outdoor enthusiasts will enjoy the area's more than 800 miles of hiking trails, horseback riding, many fishing options and thrilling whitewater rafting on the local rivers. Plus, nearby is Ober Gatlinburg, a year-round amusement park with the state's only ski resort and scenic mountainside sky lift, is close by for additional fun.


----------



## Tank (Oct 1, 2016)

bumping this

25. Smoky Mountain Winery

Wine connoisseurs shouldn’t miss out on the experience Smoky Mountain Winery has to offer.  Visitors can visit the winery for a free tour and get to taste some award-winning wines.  The staff is friendly and eager to share information on winemaking and the types of wine created in the winery.  Those interested in taking home a bottle or two will be happy to know that the winery produces a wide variety of wines—including reds, whites, blushes, and fruit wines.  No matter what your taste in wine is, you’ll find something you like at Smoky Mountain Winery.


----------



## Tank (Oct 3, 2016)

Here is a link of area attractions in Gatlinburg

http://www.attractions-gatlinburg.com/


----------



## Tank (Oct 4, 2016)

Here is a Utube of the Gatlinburg Mountain coaster, what a great idea

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZ8gTa62g4Y


----------



## Tank (Oct 4, 2016)

bumping this , will have to turn back in on Friday, wish I could get away, it will be beautiful in the smokey's


----------



## lorenmd (Oct 5, 2016)

Can you change the dates. I need 13-16


----------



## Tank (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm sorry, they have been sold out for a long time, Holiday Inn price was $1400.00   
reservations can not be altered. Pretty popular this time of year.

I have a 5 night stay starting Oct 16th 
and also Oct 23

PM me if you are a planner for the future


----------



## Tank (Oct 5, 2016)

Rented, Thank you Joe !

Enjoy !


----------



## eschjw (Oct 5, 2016)

Thank you Dave for rescuing my son's fall break plans after his resort in Daytona was closed for Matthew. I know his family will love it.
Great location in Gatlinburg, twice the size and half the price of the Holiday Inn Express right next door.

The Gatlinburg Fall Craftman's Fair is just down the street at the convention center thru Oct.23rd.


----------

